# Borders out of business???



## jymellis (Jan 27, 2009)

went shopping for some new books last night. 2 local borders,1 b.dalton, 1 barnes and noble. a total of 4 large book/media stores are CLOSED! doors where locked and shelves are GONE! our local circuit city is also closing up shop!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jan 27, 2009)

I work for a Barnes and Noble, and they own B Dalton. We're not going out of business but some stores around the country might be getting closed.

business is slow, I guess


----------



## jymellis (Jan 27, 2009)

you have no idea how much we shop at all of them! 50&#37; of my kids christmas was bought there  now i have to drive about 25-30 minutes to the nearest bookstore and i live in one of the largest cities in ohio. sad times my fellow members. book stores closing can never be good.


----------



## Groff (Jan 27, 2009)

Circuit city is going kaput completely, but I don't know about boarders.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 27, 2009)

just so other ohio members and anyone else interested know. it is the tri-county mall locations that have closed. both in the mall and surrounding. i have yet to check kenwood mall and area or west chester commons.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2009)

jymellis said:


> you have no idea how much we shop at all of them! 50&#37; of my kids christmas was bought there  now i have to drive about 25-30 minutes to the nearest bookstore and i live in one of the largest cities in ohio. sad times my fellow members. book stores closing can never be good.



Actually you don't have to drive anywhere Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more though it would suck to not have the option to go wander around with a cup of good coffee and look at books 

Also looks like it's a few stores, not the whole Borders chain that's being shut down:

"The Tempe location is one of five Borders stores closing nationwide, Schmick said. Stores in Santa Monica, Calif., and Cincinnati are also shutting their doors."

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2008/12/13/20081213bordersclose1213.html


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 27, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Actually you don't have to drive anywhere Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more though it would suck to not have the option to go wander around with a cup of good coffee and look at books



I think this pretty much sums up what technology (more specifially, the internet) is doing to society in a nutshell.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 27, 2009)

Borders financial woes go back further than the current economic crunch. In early 2008 they reported they had lost 150 million + in 07. I'm thinking things probably have not got any better since then. 

I'm in a business that is very competitive - although not so much tied to the internet. That competition requires us to look at ourselves and ask if we are truly giving the customers what they want. If Amazon or any other internet based company is outdoing it's competition then it seems to me that it's telling you that majority of customers want to do business in that way.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 27, 2009)

borders would probably get more customers if they didn't charge more than barnes and noble.


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2009)

^
The one in my parts is the same, or cheaper because they have a shitload more sale items.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to go to borders a lot . They used to have a really great CD selection there. A couple of years ago they for the most part ditched selling CDs at the store i went to so I just kind of quit going there. I go to Barnes & Noble now but it seems like 25& of the floor space are bargain books (most of which suck).

I mostly buy books from amazon now - they have a much larger selection, 

There are several used book stores I go to tho... Its nice finding old/ out of print stuff.


----------

